# Mua máy ép phân ở đâu tốt nhất - Đại Đồng Tiến Phát



## daidongtienphat (5 Tháng sáu 2021)

Máy ép phân được nghiên cứu và sản xuất tại Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát là thiết bị ép phân thế hệ mới, được nhiều nhà đầu tư trong và ngoài nước ưa chuộng. Hiện nay, máy ép phân Dotapha được ứng dụng xử lý nhiều chất thải ngành chăn nuôi khác nhau như: Máy ép phân heo, máy ép phân bò, máy ép phân gà, máy ép phân dê…

https://1.bp.************/-JAPQHWYidiE/YIfT_wbDZ2I/AAAAAAAAF84/-Bva8s2_G6gGY49dOzs7qdaH7vrgZTwogCLcBGAsYHQ/w544-h544/bao-gia-may-ep-phan-bo.jpg​
*I. NHỮNG ƯU ĐIỂM VƯỢT TRỘI CỦA MÁY ÉP PHÂN SẢN XUẤT TẠI DOTAPHA*

Là một trong những đơn vị hàng đầu chuyên sản xuất các dòng máy ép phân chất lượng cao, Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát hiện nay đã cho ra đời các dòng máy ép phân với nhiều kiểu dáng và công suất ép.
Có 2 loại máy ép phân được ưa chuộng hiện nay gồm:
• Máy ép phân dạng đơn
• Máy ép phân dạng kép





*MÁY ÉP PHÂN CÓ NHỮNG ƯU ĐIỂM SAU*

• Hoạt động tự động, liên tục trong nhiều giờ
• Làm bằng chất liệu inox, chống ăn mòn, chống gỉ, tuổi thọ cao
• Ép được nhiều loại phân khác nhau
• Không tắc nghẽn
• Tiêu tốn ít điện năng
• Thiết kế cực kì nhỏ gọn, tiết kiệm diện tích lắp đặt
• Dễ dàng vệ sinh
• Phân sau khi ép đạt độ ẩm thấp

*II. MUA MÁY ÉP PHÂN Ở ĐÂU CHẤT LƯỢNG NHẤT?*

*Máy ép phân heo* là thiết bị không thể thiếu trong hệ thống xử lý chất thải của ngành chăn nuôi. Tại Việt Nam, có một số đơn vị sản xuất máy ép phân được các nhà đầu tư đánh giá cao về chất lượng, trong đó có dòng máy ép phân được nghiên cứu và sản xuất tại Công ty TNHH Đại Đồng Tiến Phát.

Máy ép phân bò, máy ép phân heo, gà, dê của Dotapha có thiết kế cực kì hiện đại, nhỏ gọn. Chất lượng đạt ISO 9001:2015. Hiện nay để đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách hàng, chúng tôi sản xuất đầy đủ model với các dải công suất ép khác nhau.

Máy ép phân Dotapha được bán với giá thành rẻ, chế độ bảo hành dài hạn, ứng dụng giúp bà con xử lý chất thải hiệu quả. Tạo thêm nguồn thu cho bà con khi tái sử dụng phân ép thành phân bón hữu cơ cho cây cối. Để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn, xin vui lòng liên hệ hotline: 0274 6535 168.




*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI ĐỒNG TIẾN PHÁT*
Hotline: 0274 6535 168
Email: mayepbun@daidongtienphat.com
Văn phòng Miền Nam: 617 -618 Đường Thuận An Hòa, An Phú, Thuận An, Bình Dương
Văn phòng Miền Bắc: Số 39, Ngõ 100/27 Phố Sài Đồng, P. Sài Đồng, Q. Long Biên, TP. Hà Nội


----------

